# Times per day you feed your dog?



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

I used to feed my dogs twice a day but a friend of mine told me that he feeds his only once so im considering doing this,is it a good idea?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

For most dogs, no.

Big dogs are more at risk of bloat or gastric torsion with one large meal. Small dogs are more at risk of having their blood sugars get out of whack.

It works for some, but I wouldn't switch on the advice of a friend. Besides, WE'RE your new friends now, right?


----------



## RedBird (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah we feed our bloodhound 2cups three times a day.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

I feel both of my dogs 2 times a day. One is over 100 ibs and the other is 20 ibs.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

My six get fed twice daily.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I feed my dogs 3 times a day just smaller amounts. I don't risk it with them. It is easy enough to feed them 3 meals a day and I have been doing it forever so it is a non issue.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

RonE said:


> For most dogs, no.
> 
> Big dogs are more at risk of bloat or gastric torsion with one large meal. Small dogs are more at risk of having their blood sugars get out of whack.
> 
> It works for some, but I wouldn't switch on the advice of a friend. Besides, WE'RE your new friends now, right?


LMAO.yeah ulot certainly are ron,im gna carry on the twice a day feeding


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I used to feed Snoopy 3 times a day as suggested by Snoopy's vet. Then when Snoopy turned 8 months old the vet said that Snoopy is almost done growing and if I wanted to I could cut it back to two meals a day and Snoopy seems fine with it and I don't have to try to trick him to eat anymore.


----------



## Dooly (Nov 8, 2007)

Chino kind of eats when he wants to so I just put the amount he is allowed per day in his bowl when I wake up. He will pick at it throughout the day. By time i wake up in the morning..its gone.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

I know everyone says free feeding is the worst thing you can do for a dog, but I have a dog that's a picky eater and hard to keep weight on and it's the only way he'll eat. especially now that i've put him back on kibble. he doesn't really eat a full meal, he snacks throughout the day, and since he's definately not at risk for obesity that's what works for us.


----------



## ticman (Feb 3, 2008)

feed twice a day; kibble and raw in morning kibble and yogurt in evening 

supplements solid gold seameal and alaskan salmon oil


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Annamarie said:


> I know everyone says free feeding is the worst thing you can do for a dog, but I have a dog that's a picky eater and hard to keep weight on and it's the only way he'll eat. especially now that i've put him back on kibble. he doesn't really eat a full meal, he snacks throughout the day, and since he's definately not at risk for obesity that's what works for us.


I say do whats best for your animal. Lily and Tanzie became lazy bums when they were free fed, slept all the time. I missed them sprinting through the house and playing crazy cats attacking each other. Went back to 2 meals a day and BAM there are my crazy active kitties again! No free feeding for me, I have active breeds because I like them like that.

I think 2 times a day is good and 3 times a day would be best (the same amount of food that they need in one day splint into 2-3 meals). Thats the way I like it.


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

I have always just kept food in the bowl.....but now I might change that....Not sure how he will be with just feed twice a day.....Plus, I have a husband that it will hurt more than the dog if the food isn't free range....LOL...I am not kidding either.....LOL...I just had him read the NILIF .....LOL.....Sheesh....LOL With our Brittany we always left dry food out as our working schedules were so wacky back then.....She did get over weight later in life, too....

Thanks!


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

Prior to going RAW in December we were free feeding kibble. 

Now we're feeding completely raw twice a day.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

We feed one meal (raw prey model) in the evening, but train with treats throughout the day.


----------

